# Do you know what I HATE?!?!?



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I HATE how food and feeding has become ALLLL about nutrients. When did a food become a nutrient? Everything with feeding, wether dogs or people, gets boiled down to what vitamines and minerals and how many caleries and how much fat, cholesteral, ect.. Mumbo Jumbo that 'health profesionals' have fed us!!! I HATE Industry!! I am not a fan of people doing a ton of studies on every animal in the world and then saying, 'well, we studied it and this is what is best for people.' When did they do the studies on the people for people stuff and studies on dogs for dog foods?? 
I have been reading this book called 'In Defence of Food - An Eater's Manifesto' By Michael Pollan, and I LOVE it. Not that it is infrmation being fed to me, but it is what I have been saying for years and now it is in a book. It only makes sence!! Chapter 1 From food to Nutrients... 
When did food switch from something you eat and enjoy, to another nutrient that you NEED in order for your body to fully function? (That is not a quote, that is my version of a summery of Chapter 1)

I feed my dog raw because it is what he would eat if he didn't have me to feed him and he lived in the middle of nowhere! If he was a stray on the street, those dogs eat whatever they can to put in their tummy, even as far as paper and plastics!! They are resourceful animals, but they don't always know what isn't good to put in their bowels. That is where we come in. That is why you get yelled at if you litter. People that don't live downtown in a Metro city really do appreciate the enviroment that they live in and they really do take good care of it. 
I also hate people that get a dog, decide that they don't want it anymore because it is 'too much work' and they just let it out the door!! They leave it to fend for itself. After feeding crap for food and most likely not getting it properly vaccinated and spay/neutered, and whatever else that people don't feel that they NEED to do, then they expect the dog to live and 'thrive' in a big city all alone. 

Sorry for the rant, but it just gets frusterating to hear so many people talk about nutrients, nutrition, vites, mins, and other crap that really doesn't matter as much as some will have you think. I don't remember 50 years ago, people dieing of cancer from water, or beef or whatever their new thing is. Just cut the cow, slap it on the grill and eat up!! Dang!! Not that difficult. I don't need to know what 'nutrients' or contents are in that. It is beef, ie COW!! 
Anyway, again sorry!  :tongue: :biggrin: :wink:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have to agree with you. We believe in "eat whatever you want in moderation". if you want ice cream, eat it. Just don't eat the entire gallon at one sitting. It's when you deprive yourself or read every label that you get messed up. 

My sister is on the new 'no corn syrup in anything' fad and reads every label. She keeps trying to tell me how healthy she eats and trying to change what I buy. And so far she keeps gaining weight and being miserable and going to the doctor to find out why she feels bad and can't lose weight. And when she comes over to my house she dives into any chocolate or potato chips she see's! We had free coupons for Reeses cups while we were shopping. I had one cup and that was enough for me......she had three 'so they wouldn't melt in the car'. 

Both my Grandma and my husbands Grandma lived to be over 90 and they ate what would be considered "terrible" foods. They didn't have any problems until they were over 90 and the doctors told them they couldn't eat that way. 

So, we will keep eating like our Grandma's did and when we are over 90 we will tell the doctors what to do with their special diets! (we also drink whole milk only and my bone density test came back with exclamation points over how good it was!)


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I berelieve it's all in your genetic makeup, that will determine how long you'll live, how healthy you'll be, if you'll get cancer!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> I berelieve it's all in your genetic makeup, that will determine how long you'll live, how healthy you'll be, if you'll get cancer!


That is about 60% true and there is a 40% chance that it is due to the chemicals that are put into all of the 'natural diets' that they make in the stores now! As of right now, the odds are not in our favor to get away from cancer. However, if you eat well and keep yourself healthy with taking care of yourself, the chances of remission are a large percent better. 
I don't know numbers exactlly, but I just needed to get all of that off my chest before I exploded!  Thanks for the comments.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Makes me want to rent this book at the library!:smile:
I try (cough cough) to eat healthy but woo there are those (cough cough) unhealthy days where chocolate and ice cream and bakery goodies do play a big role in the diet! But then there are those days where fat free is good but I do watch the calorie count! So gee guess I am wishy washy at this haha! But I do exercise and all haha!
As for genetics I do think they can play a big role on your life also! But with medicines curently available may be that your life will be a bit longer! My mother died at 66 and my father at a month away from 73 my grandmother was in her 80's so hmmm I'll be hopeing for my grandmothers ages or hmmmm more! Like I said with advanced technology we should last a bit longer than our relatives did!
good info though going to check that book out! :smile:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

wags said:


> Makes me want to rent this book at the library!
> I try (cough cough) to eat healthy but woo there are those (cough cough) unhealthy days where chocolate and ice cream and bakery goodies do play a big role in the diet! But then there are those days where fat free is good but I do watch the calorie count! So gee guess I am wishy washy at this haha! But I do exercise and all haha!
> As for genetics I do think they can play a big role on your life also! But with medicines curently available may be that your life will be a bit longer! My mother died at 66 and my father at a month away from 73 my grandmother was in her 80's so hmmm I'll be hopeing for my grandmothers ages or hmmmm more! Like I said with advanced technology we should last a bit longer than our relatives did!
> good info though going to check that book out! :smile:


It really has been a great read so far! I have enjoyed someone else's opinion on something that I have been saying for a long time. I might be (almost) 26, but I have this ability to gather information and form my own opinions and make my own decisions. :wink: I also learn things well and can pick up on oddities in 'lessons' that just don't make sence.
My genetic history is a bunch of short stories that never end well! :frown: Oh well, I guess that we don't get to choose who we get in the gene pool, huh?!


----------



## Whiskey's Momma (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote: (How do I quote?)
I also hate people that get a dog, decide that they don't want it anymore because it is 'too much work' and they just let it out the door!! They leave it to fend for itself. After feeding crap for food and most likely not getting it properly vaccinated and spay/neutered, and whatever else that people don't feel that they NEED to do, then they expect the dog to live and 'thrive' in a big city all alone

I agree with this, my cube mate was complaining that her dog ran away. I asked her if she had called the pound or did anything she said "no because the last time it ran away I had to pay 120 bucks to get it out of the pound because I couldn't provide vacination records, plus I'm mad that it ran away" I was surprised she said this. I asked her how it managed to run away and she said her 2 year old opened the front door for it. 

Her story really bothered me. Why get a dog that you can't take care of? I am sort of glad it ran away, it was a cute little dog so it was likely adopted and in a better home...but I wonder if it's okay. 

Or our neighbors who leave their dog tied outside, why ? Dogs should be part of the family.


----------

